# elephant-eye silk



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2013)

Τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό με μόνο δύο ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

Μήπως μετάξι με συγκεκριμένη στάμπα (δηλ. στυλιζαρισμένο μάτι ελέφαντα);
http://www.shoppingnexus.com/for-th...s-cotton-fabric-elephant-eye-print-black.html
http://nunnah.com/elephant-eye-recy...leather_belt_and_clothing_designed_by_nunnah/


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Με ένα και μοναδικό εύρημα elephant eye damask υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι κάτι σαν αυτά τα υφάσματα που έχουν άλλο χρώμα στο υφάδι και άλλο στο στημόνι, έτσι που ανάλογα με την οπτική γωνία έχεις άλλη χρωματική εντύπωση. Και μάλλον παίζει με άσπρο - μαύρο.  Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται γι' αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2013)

Δεν αποκλείεται. Η εικόνα δεν βοηθάει πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

Μπορεί επίσης να είναι κάποια απόχρωση του γκρίζου (όπως ο ελέφαντας) ή του κίτρινου (όπως το ασπράδι στο μάτι του) ή να είναι μετάξι ζαρωμένο όπως το μάτι του ελέφαντα. Δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι δεν υπάρχει το 's της γενικής; (Α, υπάρχει και κινηματογραφική εταιρεία Εlephant Eye.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

Εδώ θα χρειαστούμε τον Κώστα. Βρήκα εδώ την εξής αναφορά:

ein Stoffmuster der Hainan-Li 海南黎 hieß Elephantenauge (xiangmu 象目) που σημαίνει ότι «ένα σχέδιο υφάσματος των Χαϊνάν Λι ονομαζόταν Μάτι του ελέφαντα (xiangmu ...)

Άρα είναι κάποιο σχέδιο, ίσως ένα από αυτά εδώ. Η αναζήτηση δίνει αυτό:




Εδιτ: Και άρα ενισχύεται η ζαζούλεια συνεισφορά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Κι εγώ δε νομίζω πως χρειάζεται άλλο ψάξιμο, του Ζαζ οι στάμπες ήταν εύγλωττες.

Τέλος πάντων, οι Λι παραπάνω είναι εθνότητα του νησιού Χαϊνάν. Το σχέδιο του Δόκτορα είναι από ένα σάιτ για το Ι Τσινγκ, και ανήκει στα μοτίβα της Σπηλιάς του Δράκου. Είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα, αλλά πάντως στη Ουικιπήντια στα εξάγραμμα του Ι Τσινγκ δεν βρήκα ελέφαντα, δράκος όμως υπάρχει. Στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο πάντως, πλάι στο "μάτι του ελέφαντα" υπάρχει ένα στίχος από ποίημα της δυναστείας των Σονγκ. Ανάθεμα κι αν καταλαβαίνω. Ο όλος στίχος συμπληρωμένος, εφτασύλλαβος, 五桂聊芳知有日, ίσως (πάρα πάρα πολλά ίσως...) να σημαίνει κάτι σαν 'μοσχοβολούν οι δάφνες, νιώθω πως ξημερώνει' (Θε μου σχώρα με!) Από κάτω έχει τρία οχτάστιχα όπου, στην πρώτη αράδα δεξιά, εμφανίζεται και το/α μάτι/α του ελέφαντα, 象目.

Επίσης, επιστρέφοντας στο περιβάλλον του Ι Τσινγκ και του Φενγκ Σούι, βρήκα και αυτό: Triple eyelids, also known as elephant eyes, signify strong peach blossom luck, but such a person could also be unfaithful.

Αυτά --τα ξεχειλωμένου θέματος-- από μένα. Αν βγάλω όλο το ποίημα, θα επανέλθω, έτσι για το γούστο.


----------



## Irini (Jan 24, 2013)

Το ένα εύρημα από το google πάντως λέει:

"Chinese silk decorated with delicate gold and silver designs"

Source

Χρόνο έχουμε να ρωτήσουμε αλλού;


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Irini said:


> Το ένα εύρημα από το google πάντως λέει:
> 
> "Chinese silk decorated with delicate gold and silver designs"
> 
> ...



Δεν χρειάζεται. Έκανες διάνα, Ειρήνη! 
Mόλις τώρα τα σύνδεσα, αλλά ξέρω τι σας λέω. Ορίστε και τα συμφραζόμενα στην ταινία:

The Empress wore a robe of green Chinese silk beneath her Chinese jacket. She wore five unlined robes of grape coloured damask. She also wore a skirt of ceremonial elephant eye-silk.

Greenaway. Irini from far away, way to go! Σαπό.





_*The Pillow Book* (枕草子 Makura no Sōshi)_ is a book of observations and musings recorded by Sei Shōnagon during her time as court lady to Empress Consort Teishi (定子) during the 990s and early 11th century in Heian Japan. The book was completed in the year 1002.

The Empress said she wanted to see us and emerged from her curtain of state. She had not changed her clothes since I saw her before and was still wearing the same Chinese jacket; but she was dazzlingly beautiful. Where else would one ever see a red Chinese robe like this? Beneath it she wore a willow-green robe of Chinese damask, five layers of unlined robes of grape-coloured silk, a robe of Chinese gauze with blue prints over a plain white background, and a ceremonial skirt of elephant-eye silk. I felt that nothing in the world could compare with the beauty of these colours.
​


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Από το ίδιο :

*63. Embarrassing Things* 

A man whom one loves gets drunk and keeps repeating himself. 

To have spoken about someone not knowing that he could overhear. This is embarrassing even if it be a servant or some other completely insignificant person. 

Parents, convinced that their ugly child is adorable, pet him and repeat the things he has said, imitating his voice. 

An ignoramus who in the presence of some learned person puts on a knowing air and converses about men of old. 

A man recites his own poems (not especially good ones) and tells one about the praise they have received - most embarrassing. 

Lying awake at night, one says something to one's companion, who simply goes on sleeping. 

In the presence of a skilled musician, someone plays a zither just for his own pleasure and without tuning it. 

A son-in-law who has long since stopped visiting his wife runs into his father-in-law in a public place. 

Χίλια καί (+) χρόνια μετά, από την άλλη άκρη της γης. :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Irini said:


> Το ένα εύρημα από το google πάντως λέει:
> 
> "Chinese silk decorated with delicate gold and silver designs"
> 
> ...


Εγώ γιατί δεν τον βρίσκω αυτό τον ορισμό στο λινκ σου, Ειρήνη; Με βγάζει σε μιαν αρχική σελίδα με το βιβλίο (όπου μάλιστα έχουν βάλει δίπλα την περιγραφή τελείως άλλου βιβλίου!) Επίσης, όταν γουγλίζω τη φράση αυτή του ορισμού, δεν μου βγάζει κάτι, ή μάλλον μου βγάζει πλήθος ευρήματα όπου γίνεται λόγος για ασημόχρυσα σχέδια πάνω σε υφαντά, άρα πρόκειται για ένα χαρακτηρισμό που δεν σχετίζεται με κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά υφαντά που έχουν ασημόχρυσα σχέδια. Όσον αφορά τώρα το εύρημα ceremonial skirt κλπ., αυτό το έβγαζε εξαρχής ο γούγλης. Ή τι δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## Irini (Jan 25, 2013)

Τι να σου πω; Εμένα με βγάζει καρφί στο εύρημα  Στο βιβλίο πάντως μπορείς να κάνεις εσωτερική αναζήτηση και να το βρεις ή να πας στη σελίδα 362.


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2013)

Αυτό νόμιζα στην αρχή ότι θα μπορούσα να κάνω, όταν είδα το λινκ σου, αλλά εμένα μου βγάζει μια σελίδα όπου λέει ρητά No e-book available! Έχεις βάλει το σωστό λινκ;

Edit: Α, εντάξει! Τώρα το βρήκα. Το σωστό λινκ είναι αυτό.

Ωστόσο, μένω και πάλι με την απορία: τι ακριβώς λύθηκε με αυτό το εύρημα; Ο πολύ ειδικός χαρακτηρισμός elephant-eye δεν διαλευκαίνεται από μια περιγραφή που μιλά αόριστα για ντελικάτα σχέδια από χρυσάφι και ασήμι, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δεν το λέω τόσο σε σένα, πια, τώρα που βρήκα το λινκ, όσο σκεφτόμενος το σχόλιο του Daeman.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Costas said:


> [...] Ωστόσο, μένω και πάλι με την απορία: τι ακριβώς λύθηκε με αυτό το εύρημα; Ο πολύ ειδικός χαρακτηρισμός elephant-eye δεν διαλευκαίνεται από μια περιγραφή που μιλά αόριστα για ντελικάτα σχέδια από χρυσάφι και ασήμι, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δεν το λέω τόσο σε σένα, πια, τώρα που βρήκα το λινκ, όσο σκεφτόμενος το σχόλιο του Daeman.



Η συγκεκριμένη χρήση στην ταινία του Γκριναγουέι νομίζω πως καλύπτεται με κάτι σαν το _μετάξι στολισμένο με ασημόχρυσα σχέδια_ ή το _ασημοχρυσοστόλιστο μετάξι_ για υποτιτλιστική συντομία (αν έχει χρόνο ο θεατής να αντιληφθεί το σιδηρόδρομο) ή το _ασημόχρυσο πλουμιστό μετάξι_ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Σε βιβλίο, ίσως ν' αλλάζει το πράγμα.
Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στα ευρήματα του γκούγκλη, η μοναδική αναφορά του elephant-eye silk είναι σ' αυτό το βιβλίο, σ' αυτή την αγγλική μετάφρασή του (κι άλλη μια άσχετη, εκεί, ποιητική που ίσως και να είναι εμπνευσμένη από αυτό), άρα μάλλον δεν είναι όρος για συγκεκριμένη τεχνοτροπία. Στο βιβλίο που παραπέμπει ο σύνδεσμός σου αποπάνω (που δεν μπορώ να βάλω γιατί έχω ένα bug και τα γκουγκλολίνκια μού κόβουν τα ποστ), η περιγραφή είναι στο τέλος, στις σημειώσεις, η υπ' αριθμόν 501. 
Σ' ένα άλλο γκουγκλοβιβλίο με τίτλο The Kimono Inspiration, Art and Art-To-Wear in America (Textile Museum, Washington, D.C.) αναφέρεται στην εισαγωγή, σε ένα απόσπασμα που δείχνει, λέει, την πολιτισμική σημασία της ένδυσης στην Ιαπωνία, χωρίς περισσότερα στοιχεία. 
Το ιαπωνικό πρωτότυπο ίσως να έλυνε το ζήτημα, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είχε και εικόνα για να δούμε ακριβώς το σχέδιο - που δεν είναι απίθανο να μοιάζει μ' εκείνα στα λίνκια του Ζαζ στο #2. :)

 

Εγώ πιο πολύ χάρηκα που βρήκα την ταινία.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Εγώ πιο πολύ χάρηκα που βρήκα την ταινία.



Πού τη βρήκες; Κι εγώ τη θέλω! Έχω να τη δω από το φεστιβάλ του '96.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2013)

Για επιβεβαίωση από τη γαλλική μετάφραση του ημερολογίου (με σημειώσεις):
Oeil d'elephant: Légère étoffe chinoise, de soie, semée de points d'or et d'argent.

Λεπτό κινέζικο μεταξωτό ύφασμα με διάσπαρτες χρυσές και αργυρές πίκες. 

Χρυσοποίκιλτο δεν θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά; 
Και παρόλο που δεν είναι ίδια τεχνική και εμφάνιση, δεν είναι χοντρικά κάτι σαν *μπροκάρ* γάζα, που είναι παραδοσιακή κινέζικη τεχνική; Εδώ αναφέρεται στα παραδοσιακά κινέζικα υφάσματα κι έχει και μια φωτογραφία υφάσματος ασημοχρυσαφιού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2013)

Τέλεια, αυτό είναι!


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2013)

... και εδώ βλέπουμε πως μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να πάρει στο λαιμό του τους άλλους με δύο τρόπους:
α. δεν βάζει υποσημείωση ή παράρτημα με επεξηγήσεις (όπως στη γαλλική έκδοση που κοίταξα)
β. μεταφράζει κατά λέξη για να κρατήσει τον εξωτισμό του κειμένου. Υποθέτω οι Γιαπωνέζοι το λένε το συγκεκριμένο ύφασμα _μάτι του ελέφαντα_, οπότε το μεταφράζει μάτι του ελέφαντα, να ψάχνεται ο αναγνώστης και να φαντάζεται τρελά ελεφαντομοτίβα ιαπωνικής προέλευσης. Οι Κινέζοι έκαναν τρελό εμπόριο υφασμάτων, δεν είναι δυνατόν, κάποιο "μάτι ελέφαντα" θα έφτασε και μέχρι τη Δύση. Και κάπως θα το λένε!
Άμα εγώ αρχίσω να μιλάω για ύφασμα chicken foot τι θα καταλάβει ο αγγλόφωνος, που το πιεντεπούλ το λενε αγγλιστί σκυλόδοντο (houndstooth);


Παρεμπιπτόντως, συγκρίνοντας τη γαλλική μετάφραση, που τη βρήκα στο scribd, και το ίδιο απόσπασμα στα αγγλικά που το δίνετε πιο πάνω, η αγγλική μετάφραση μού φάνηκε ότι προσπαθεί να δώσει κλίμα εξωτικό ενώ η γαλλική είναι λίγο πιο στρωτή. Εντάξει, συγκρίνω ανόμοια και πολύ πιθανό να παίζει ρόλο ότι η γαλλική λογοτεχνία είναι πολύ συχνά πομπώδης, οπότε οτιδήποτε εξίσου πομπώδες μοιάζει συνηθισμένο. Επίσης ίσως η γαλλική μετάφραση να είναι πιο πρόσφατη από την αγγλική (αν και νομίζω ότι και οι δύο είναι χωρίς κοπιράιτ πλέον, άρα όχι πρόσφατες). Αυτά χωρίς να έχω κάνει συγκριτική μελέτη, με την πρώτη ματιά, όπως έψαχνα να βρω το απόσπασμα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

...
The mystery of Miss Salome with her elephant-eye silky skin and her sequins... 

- Fish?
- I think it was manufactured. Look:






Not fish. Snake scale! Deckard, you small-scale misguided fool.  



SBE said:


> [...]
> Λεπτό κινέζικο μεταξωτό ύφασμα με διάσπαρτες χρυσές και αργυρές πίκες.
> Χρυσοποίκιλτο δεν θα το λέγαμε στα ελληνικά;
> [...]



Finest quality, superior workmanship, SBE. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Πού τη βρήκες; Κι εγώ τη θέλω! Έχω να τη δω από το φεστιβάλ του '96.



Τα οφέλη του επαγγέλματος. :) Περισσότερα δεν μπορώ να πω δημοσίως.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> ... και εδώ βλέπουμε πως μπορεί ο μεταφραστής να πάρει στο λαιμό του τους άλλους με δύο τρόπους:
> α. δεν βάζει υποσημείωση ή παράρτημα με επεξηγήσεις (όπως στη γαλλική έκδοση που κοίταξα)...



Πάντως, για να πούμε και του αγγλόφωνου μεταφραστή το δίκιο, η περιγραφή "Elephant-eye silk: Chinese silk decorated with delicate gold and silver designs" που έβαλε η Irini παραπάνω στο #8 προέρχεται από τη σελίδα 362 του βιβλίου (φαίνεται από το λίνκι που έβαλε ο Κώστας στο #13), από το παράρτημα με τις επεξηγήσεις του μεταφραστή, η υπ' αριθμόν 501 (!) σημείωση τέλους (όπως έγραψα στο #14).


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Σωστό. 
Το κοίταζα απο το σάιτ που έχει αποσπάσματα χωρίς επεξηγήσεις. Οι γαλλόφωνοι πάντως το εξηγούν λίγο πιο καλά, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Σου λένε και το βάρος του υφάσματος και το είδος του σχεδίου. Είναι να έχεις παράδοση στην ωτ κουτύρ (οτκουτίρ, που θα έγραφε ο νίκελ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2013)

Επειδή βλέπω μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό για την ταινία (που ομολογουμένως εμένα καθόλου δεν με ενθουσίασε), διαβάστε και μια ειλικρινή κριτική ενός ανθρώπου που τη βρήκε για τα μπάζα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ...διαβάστε και μια ειλικρινή κριτική ενός ανθρώπου που τη βρήκε για τα μπάζα.


Τελικά η κοπέλα είχε «κώλυμα» ή κόλλημα με το να γράφει πάνω στα κορμιά των ανδρών;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2013)

Κόλλημα, προφανώς :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2013)

Βρήκα μια περιγραφή για το εξάμιτο - samite στα αγγλικά, (ξαδερφάκι γλωσσικό του satin) και μου θύμισε κάπως το elephant eye.
Το βάζω εδώ για να κάνουν συντροφιά. :)

Και ένα (μάλλον σεμνό) δείγμα


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Πού τη βρήκες; Κι εγώ τη θέλω! Έχω να τη δω από το φεστιβάλ του '96.


 
Ορίστε!










Το elephant-eye silk στο 5':40".


----------

